# Gilgamesh vs Ozymandias (Fate)



## 3DSSD (May 7, 2016)

I personally think this could be a decent fight.

- Bloodlusted
- Ozymandias starts with his Ramesseum Tentyris activated
- Gil is F/SN version

Bonus: Enuma Elish vs Dendera's Light Bulb


----------



## BreakFlame (May 7, 2016)

If Gil is inside the Reality Marble, he's supposed to have trouble using NP's, right? If that works then down he goes. Otherwise he should be able to Ea his way out, killing everything inside.


----------



## 3DSSD (May 7, 2016)

BreakFlame said:


> If Gil is inside the Reality Marble, he's supposed to have trouble using NP's, right? If that works then down he goes. Otherwise he should be able to Ea his way out, killing everything inside.



Gil should be able to use Ea since it was once used by a God. But even though he could use his NP inside RM, I think it is uncertain if he could beat Dendera's light bulb since its power surpasses two excalibur level NPs.


----------



## BreakFlame (May 7, 2016)

Um. Ea is the strongest NP period. Unless Prototype is exempt from that?


----------



## TheBlackDragonz (May 7, 2016)

I want to say Oxymandias because he, iirc, took Arash, Paracelsus, Arthur, and a fourth servant to defeat.

However, Ea exists. Enkidu as well.


----------



## BreakFlame (May 7, 2016)

Yeah, ozy is in GO, meaning he's a mainstream servant. Meaning Ea can wipe him.

Good fight though. He's probably the closest thing Gil has to an equal besides Enkidu.


----------



## Qinglong (May 7, 2016)

It was Arash and Arthur and Brynhildr

don't remember what Paracelsus did


----------



## BreakFlame (May 7, 2016)

So how did this guy actually go down? Did they actually kill him or was it PIS shenanigans?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## 3DSSD (May 8, 2016)

BreakFlame said:


> So how did this guy actually go down? Did they actually kill him or was it PIS shenanigans?



He could one shot remaining servants along with entire Tokyo but he decided to invite them to his Reality Marble to minimize civilian casualties. Also, his master had been killed already.


----------



## Xelloss (May 8, 2016)

His body and NP (a temple inside) the RM, inside the RM he has every single god of the Egypt, as he has the powers of the god of the dead, he could reincarnate or resucite if needed, so they need to destroy both his servant body and that temple to be able to actually kill him.


----------



## Finalbeta (May 8, 2016)

TheBlackDragonz said:


> I want to say Oxymandias because he, iirc, took Arash, Paracelsus, Arthur, and a fourth servant to defeat.
> 
> However, Ea exists. Enkidu as well.


I'd go with this


----------



## BreakFlame (May 8, 2016)

Xelloss said:


> His body and NP (a temple inside) the RM, inside the RM he has every single god of the Egypt, as he has the powers of the god of the dead, he could reincarnate or resucite if needed, so they need to destroy both his servant body and that temple to be able to actually kill him.



But what stops Gil from destroying the Reality Marble itself outright? I mean, this guy is a fellow king and clearly powerful, and he's affiliated with the gods that Gil hates. That's both of the reasons he uses to go all out, even IC. As powerful as this guy is, there isn't really anything a Servant not named Artoria can do against Ea.


----------



## Xelloss (May 8, 2016)

BreakFlame said:


> But what stops Gil from destroying the Reality Marble itself outright? I mean, this guy is a fellow king and clearly powerful, and he's affiliated with the gods that Gil hates. That's both of the reasons he uses to go all out, even IC. As powerful as this guy is, there isn't really anything a Servant not named Artoria can do against Ea.



I was just providing information I do agree Gil has all tools to take him on.


----------



## BreakFlame (May 8, 2016)

Oh, my bad. 

So how would this go xdown if we restricted the respective wave motion guns? Could gil still take him?


----------



## TheBlackDragonz (May 8, 2016)

BreakFlame said:


> Oh, my bad.
> 
> So how would this go xdown if we restricted the respective wave motion guns? Could gil still take him?



Enkidu and then swords.


----------



## Fang (May 8, 2016)

Ozymandias is top tier.

Same shit again with Karna, Gil has to go all out to beat him.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (May 8, 2016)

Pyramid's gonna be a bitch and a half to deal with considering it took a berserking brynhildr to smash through it IIRC


----------



## God (May 9, 2016)

Could Ramses and karna together be a good match for Gilgamesh or is that too much of a stomp?


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (May 9, 2016)

Both of them are gil tier and he needs to go all out to beat both in 1 on 1's

One of them also goes for the kill as soon as he's ordered to fight.

 You tell me if it's a stomp.


----------



## BehemothV2 (May 9, 2016)

Depends on how many people Enkidu can entangle, I guess...

Gil might have a harder time dealing with Nobu


----------



## Xelloss (May 9, 2016)

Nobu full power it's pretty hard to deal for divine enemies


----------



## BreakFlame (May 9, 2016)

Does Gil even count? His divinity rating is supposed to be really low because he hates the gods or something, right?


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (May 9, 2016)

He has A+ Divinity which goes down to B due to his hate for the gods.

Nobu would still fuck him up


----------



## TheBlackDragonz (May 9, 2016)

Didn't Nasu or someone say while Nobu is anti-divine, she'd still be hard-pressed against the likes of Gil, Karna, Enkidu, Arjuna, etc.?


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (May 9, 2016)

TheBlackDragonz said:


> Didn't Nasu or someone say while Nobu is anti-divine, she'd still be hard-pressed against the likes of Gil, Karna, Enkidu, Arjuna, etc.?


yeah the interview mentioned something along the lines of "servants who can still match her in direct combat"

I interpreted it as "Nobu outhaxes them but they can outmuscle her"


----------



## TheBlackDragonz (May 9, 2016)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> yeah the interview mentioned something along the lines of "servants who can still match her in direct combat"
> 
> I interpreted it as "Nobu outhaxes them but they can outmuscle her"



I only see one Servant in that list who has not enough hax to be 'outhaxed'.

If you have a solution that dissolves rock and put it on Mount Everest, it will either take a long time or never make it. Same here. Yes, they're more divine, but they're still so horribly above her it means little than for someone like Iskandar or Servants like that. The 'anti-divine' solution isn't enough for such a mountainous Divinity.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (May 9, 2016)

You realize that one of her NP's is an RM that inmediately dissolves those with high divinity, right?


----------



## TheBlackDragonz (May 9, 2016)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> You realize that one of her NP's is an RM that inmediately dissolves those with high divinity, right?



Huh, immediately dissolves? I was under the impression it was just 'severely weakens'. Which is it?


----------



## BreakFlame (May 10, 2016)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> You realize that one of her NP's is an RM that immediately dissolves those with high divinity, right?



Are you saying its an instant death field? Because otherwise Gil destroys it or Karna destroys her.


----------



## Xelloss (May 10, 2016)

*Papiyas, the Demon King of the Sixth Heaven* (第六天魔王波旬だいろくてんまおうはじゅん,_Dairokutenmaōhajun_) is the "true Noble Phantasm" of Demon King , known as the destroyer of Shinto and Buddhism. Based on the burning of Mount Hiei and the other brutal deeds she had performed in life, it is a  making her into a being "holding absolute power against those with Divinity and Mystery." Upon its activation, it renders her nude as a visual effect, and the world, acting as the "accumulation of the fear and reverence that the people held for Nobunaga after death", materializes a scorching hell. Like her Tenka Fubu skill, it is something that displays great power against those with high Divinity and Mystery, making it difficult for such Servants to even continue existing while in the space, and displays little power against those with low Divinity and Mystery, making the landscape "a tad hot" to them.


----------



## BreakFlame (May 10, 2016)

So no, not an instant death field, though it sounds like it might kill them if they don't instantly fight back. She gets pulverized by Ea and Brahmastra, or they get melted.


----------



## TheBlackDragonz (May 10, 2016)

BreakFlame said:


> So no, not an instant death field, though it sounds like it might kill them if they don't instantly fight back. She gets pulverized by Ea and Brahmastra, or they get melted.



I'd bet on Karna living longest, unless you think it'd get around Kavacha/Kundala.


----------



## BreakFlame (May 10, 2016)

You're probably right, even without the damage reduction, seeing how it's made from sunlight. Kind hard to burn that stuff.


----------



## GrimmEquinox (Oct 23, 2017)

I have to say Ozymandius wins against any non divine Servant 1v1 as long as he gets his pyramid up. This is because his noble phantasm "A curse of the gods that stops enemies from activating Noble Phantasms by sealing them. However, Arash and King Arthur is able to bypass this by utilizing Paracelus's Philosopher's Stone to temporarily neutralize this restriction. Individuals with strong ties to Divine Spirits or are themselves Divine Spirits (including former Divine Spirits) are unaffected by this restriction, such as Brynhildr. Noble Phantasms that were once the property of a Divine Spirit are also unaffected by this restriction." (Typemoon wikia for his NP)


----------



## GrimmEquinox (Oct 23, 2017)

GrimmEquinox said:


> I have to say Ozymandius wins against any non divine Servant 1v1 as long as he gets his pyramid up. This is because his noble phantasm "A curse of the gods that stops enemies from activating Noble Phantasms by sealing them. However, Arash and King Arthur is able to bypass this by utilizing Paracelus's Philosopher's Stone to temporarily neutralize this restriction. Individuals with strong ties to Divine Spirits or are themselves Divine Spirits (including former Divine Spirits) are unaffected by this restriction, such as Brynhildr. Noble Phantasms that were once the property of a Divine Spirit are also unaffected by this restriction." (Typemoon wikia for his NP)


I know that this is probably a dead feed by now


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Oct 23, 2017)

Im pretty sure Ea and EE say a big fuck you to Ozy's RM, which is what keeps him from dying.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Oct 23, 2017)

Ea literally fits the description of something that's unaffected by his RM so it becomes a QuickDraw between Enuma and Dendera Meme bulb


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Oct 23, 2017)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Ea literally fits the description of something that's unaffected by his RM so it becomes a QuickDraw between Enuma and Dendera Meme bulb


Would uncharged bulb be able to oneshot Gil? Hes got a bunch of defensive bullshit and his armor could take Excalibur


----------



## Sablés (Oct 23, 2017)

Gil should have a prototype of lord camelot and anti poison shit.
As long as he's not being a retard and sabotaging himself, he has nothing to fear.

GoB by itself should be enough for him to force his way out of the pyramid assuming it counts as a passive np like IA


----------

